# Madone 6.9 SSL Acronym Meaning



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone know what the SSL acronym means for the Trek Madone 6.9s?

I have read different meanings from a variety of sources but nothing directly from Trek. So far I have found the following:

Super Sexy Light
Super Sleek Light
Super Sleek Lines
Sexy Sleek Light

It must be a combination of those words but what's right?


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

Suspect structural layup ?


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

Stupidly Supporting Lance

or

Still Supporting Lance

depending on what side of the fence one might be. Trek has since dropped "SSL" from the bikes. Oh, and Trek has since dropped Lance. No more SSL.


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Anybody have a legit response?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Originally the "SL" was derived from "Super Light", to describe the OCLV carbon 110 gsm (vs 120 gsm). The original "SSL" was derived from the 2005 OCLV 55 gsm carbon Madone (mixed with Boron), and it meant "Super Super Light"


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks trauma-md! Repped! I had sent the question to trek as well and they basically confirmed the same thing you said.


----------



## mackeral (Jul 31, 2003)

Anyone know why they dropped the SSL from their top of line Madone?


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

Not sure why. But if I had to guess, I would assume that they previously had to distinguish the 6.9 and 6.7 SSL (700 series carbon) differently from other 6 series madones (6.5 and 6.2) which use a lower grade higher weight carbon fiber prepreg (600 series). Now that the 6.9 has been replaced by the 7 series which uses the same materials, they no longer need to make the SSL distinction since u can no longer get the 700 series carbon in the 2013 6 series line.


----------

